

The new totalitarianism of surveillance technology - marvin
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/aug/15/new-totalitarianism-surveillance-technology?fb=optOut

======
lifeisstillgood
I have said it before and I will say it again:

A police state is simply a free society where only the police can see the
tapes.

We need laws, now, that provide for all forms of surveillance and tracking of
humans in public and semi-public locations to be made known, and the (raw)
output of the surveillance to be published in real- or reasonable- time.

Only in cases of valid, warrant-backed surveillance should this not apply.

It does not matter that the surveillance is pico-second lasers, big CCTV
cameras, GPS phones or whatever else. Make the laws cavier surveillance,
tracking and monitoring. Not specific technologies.

After that, of course, hiding your affairs from your wife will become, quite
literally, your affair.

